# ==>*** Need Help on DOEACC Transcript



## ankitataus (Dec 19, 2016)

==>*** Need Help on DOEACC Transcript

I have completed DOEAC 'A' level(PGDCA) from India. But I am not sure how to get the transcripts for the same.

As the institute that I have completed the course is CLOSED and GOVERNMENT authorities for DOEACC been changed to NIELIT.

I didn't find any working contact number /details on their website but there is no HELP on the transcript or contact them.

Please help me with any information you have.


----------



## sandy08 (May 14, 2016)

ankitataus said:


> ==>*** Need Help on DOEACC Transcript
> 
> I have completed DOEAC 'A' level(PGDCA) from India. But I am not sure how to get the transcripts for the same.
> 
> ...



I do not think Transcripts are required. Only Degree and marksheets will do.

Regards,


----------



## ankitataus (Dec 19, 2016)

sandy08 said:


> I do not think Transcripts are required. Only Degree and mark sheets will do.
> 
> Regards,


Thank for your input, did yourself also from DOEACC student? and if so, can you please let me know how you sent DOEACC mark sheet?

I have all mark sheets, project certification, and last degree-award certificate as well. So nothing is missing from my end. But not so clear if I will send a notarized copy of all these will be enough for ACS?


----------



## sandy08 (May 14, 2016)

ankitataus said:


> sandy08 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think Transcripts are required. Only Degree and mark sheets will do.
> ...


I got one of my friend who is having DOEACC Level B nd he recently got +ve skill assessed from ACS nd his degree equivalent to Masters major in computing.

Get your degree nd marksheet photocopy attested by notary, valid out side India stamp, true copy stamp.


----------



## ankitataus (Dec 19, 2016)

*received transcript today...have one more question*



sandy08 said:


> I got one of my friend who is having DOEACC Level B nd he recently got +ve skill assessed from ACS nd his degree equivalent to Masters major in computing.
> 
> Get your degree nd marksheet photocopy attested by notary, valid out side India stamp, true copy stamp.



I just transcript in a envelope today, its closed enveloped but not exactly sealed....should I open it and check the details? And then send them ? or sealed cover need to send?

Please reply.


----------



## sandy08 (May 14, 2016)

ankitataus said:


> I just transcript in a envelope today, its closed enveloped but not exactly sealed....should I open it and check the details? And then send them ? or sealed cover need to send?
> 
> Please reply.


You need to understand the ACS process first. Visit their website and check the pdf file which contain all details.

You need to get the photocopy of the documents attested by Notary along with other stamps. Then you need to create account on ACS website and upload these documents.

Regards,


----------



## ankitataus (Dec 19, 2016)

sandy08 said:


> You need to understand the ACS process first. Visit their website and check the pdf file which contain all details.
> 
> You need to get the photocopy of the documents attested by Notary along with other stamps. Then you need to create account on ACS website and upload these documents.
> 
> Regards,


Thank you for the reply, I think I messed in my thinking between ACS/WES..


----------



## sandy08 (May 14, 2016)

Transcripts are required for Canadian visa process.

In Australian visa process, assessment is done by relevant assessing authority. Example for ICT occupants - ACS is the assessing authority.

ACS only asks for Mark sheet (all years/ semesters), degree certificate, employment certificate and passport. These photocopy of these documents must be Notary attested, stamp od TRUE COPY, Valid out side India.

If you are not having mark sheets, than I think you can also upload transcripts to the ACS for assessment.

Regards,


----------



## Aus2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

sandy08 said:


> I got one of my friend who is having DOEACC Level B nd he recently got +ve skill assessed from ACS nd his degree equivalent to Masters major in computing.
> 
> Get your degree nd marksheet photocopy attested by notary, valid out side India stamp, true copy stamp.


Sandy08: Does your friend have a university degree with DOEACC B level? 
if yes, where B level and university degree done in parallel?


----------



## Smratis (Aug 5, 2019)

ankitataus said:


> ==>*** Need Help on DOEACC Transcript
> 
> I have completed DOEAC 'A' level(PGDCA) from India. But I am not sure how to get the transcripts for the same.
> 
> ...




Dear all, can someone please tell me if only O level from DOEACC (1 year full time) is considered by ACS? My wife's graduation university has shutdown and comes under a non recognized university and therefore there is no point in getting it evaluated. She have got about 13 years of experience in IT on the subjects that she studied in DOEACC. I, being the primary applicant is also from the saem background with B.Tech in Information technology. Thank you!


----------

